# My take on GENIUS - potential to win?



## adam_lukas (Aug 28, 2017)

Dear community,

I really loved the Genius series and the music that came with it.
So i decided to give this a chance and recomposed the Genius theme.

The main motif is based on "Pi" - 3,1415
The melody in this order (key of c#): e, (3), c# (1), f# (4), e (1), g# (5) = 3,1415

I came up with a new composition but kept a similar tempo and also used the main violin motif. I had a fantastic violinist over to record, her name is Alexandra Tirsu, we both live and work in Vienna.

Here's the Indi Link:
http://indi.com/95s7r

Since the Indi page converts all entries to MONO, here also the Soundcloud link to a Stereo File: 

Thank you for listening. Would love to hear your thoughts on it.
All the best from beautiful Vienna,
Adam


----------



## NoamL (Aug 28, 2017)

I like this better than the original! Fantastic writing, mockup and mix.


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 28, 2017)

Very well done


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow, it's sounds awesome! How did You make violin to sound like that?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 28, 2017)

Sounds brilliant! But I think a big part of the contest is that they want to *see *your 'genius' - it's not necessarily 'who can do the best mockup', more about who can do the most inventively creative response or interpretation. I suspect the winner will end up being someone who's thought about showcasing the music as much as recording it - even if that's just your standard splitscreen recording/sampling setup...

Great job though, musically it's lovely.


----------



## adam_lukas (Aug 28, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Wow, it's sounds awesome! How did You make violin to sound like that?


Thank you guys!!
I appreciate a lot. The violin was recorded in my living room - very close miced with a Sennheiser MKH50 super cardiod. i was low on options and time, but i was also surprised how well it mingled with the rest of the mix. Then there's some EQ and Lexikon reverb on it.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 28, 2017)

Come to think of it, if you have any footage of the recording sessions, whack that together with some snippets of screen recording and do a bit of editing, and you'll probably be in with a great chance of winning.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 28, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> Thank you guys!!
> I appreciate a lot. The violin was recorded in my living room - very close miced with a Sennheiser MKH50 super cardiod. i was low on options and time, but i was also surprised how well it mingled with the rest of the mix. Then there's some EQ and Lexikon reverb on it.



Ok, good luck with competition, the first video has 81k likes so it will be hard to win


----------



## adam_lukas (Aug 28, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I like this better than the original! Fantastic writing, mockup and mix.


Thank you very much!!


wilx said:


> Come to think of it, if you have any footage of the recording sessions, whack that together with some snippets of screen recording and do a bit of editing, and you'll probably be in with a great chance of winning.


unfortunately not. I'm not after the "most buzz prize". I think I'm not an idiot when it comes to social media, but I can't compete with some guys who obviously pull every string (legal/legit or not) to get the most buzz. and still, in my ears a lot of arrangements that have a high number of points do not sound good at all. There's no sense in wanting to meet Hans and Lorne and then present yourself with a shitty arrangement. Maybe for fans, but not for an aspiring composer like me.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 28, 2017)

Don't worry about the number of views/likes. It wasn't a factor in the Bleeding Fingers competition.

Most of the entries in this competition seem below the level of the BF competition, too. Mostly just people playing live covers, and a minority of people doing arrangements. This is the first piece I heard that qualifies as a real re composition. You have a good chance...


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 28, 2017)

This is great! Good luck on the competition.


----------



## adam_lukas (Aug 28, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Don't worry about the number of views/likes. It wasn't a factor in the Bleeding Fingers competition.
> 
> Most of the entries in this competition seem below the level of the BF competition, too. Mostly just people playing live covers, and a minority of people doing arrangements. This is the first piece I heard that qualifies as a real re composition. You have a good chance...



Well I really put a lot of work in the track. So let's hope for the best. All synths are created from scratch and obviously the solo violin really enhances the quality. The rest is all samples. More important to me is that i catched the "character" of a genius. I know some genius musicians here in vienna - they're all alike somehow:
always a bit stubborn and determining (that explains my intro) and at the same time very delicate and sensitive. When they go to work, they completely lose themselves to the music or whatever they're onto and get excited about it


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2017)

Very well done!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 28, 2017)

I really like this 

Especially like how it is broken-up into almost chaos, with some intensity ad excitement in there
Listened to it twice already and may have to have another listen

Reminds me of some parts of HZ Sherlock score, very good work there 
Not the same as his work though, I can hear the unique voice of you as a composer and there is plenty of drive, but also nice and fresh sounding and I would not call it cliche


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 28, 2017)

Also watched the link with it now, music really melds with the picture


----------



## adam_lukas (Aug 29, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I really like this
> 
> Especially like how it is broken-up into almost chaos, with some intensity ad excitement in there
> Listened to it twice already and may have to have another listen
> ...



Thank you! of course it's tempting to imitate Hans and Lorne, but you just can't. I mean you can try, but with commercial samples, it is not possible - you end up with a cheap imitation. As far as I know, they put a lot of work in finding new sounds for every single project they do and Hans calls this his most favourite part. I did my best in mingling certain libraries together to create "new" sounding string/brass sounds, also added metallic sounds, created synths, etc. 

For the pictures, it was very important to me to feature my dear colleague and most favourite film maker. As you can see in the credits, we appear as a team. Really good things only come together when you work together.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 29, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> Dear community,
> 
> I really loved the Genius series and the music that came with it.
> So i decided to give this a chance and recomposed the Genius theme.
> ...




Good god. You are amazing man! Love this! I have so far to go it's criminal haha!


----------



## Jono (Sep 2, 2017)

Adam, 

That is bloody great! I have also done a version but totally different philosophy to you. I thought they were looking less for originality and more rearrangment.

I did mine off the back of catch the Hans Zimmer live tour and thought about how it might sounded had it been part of the show.

Out of respect I've not posted it here.

J


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 2, 2017)

Jono said:


> Adam,
> 
> That is bloody great! I have also done a version but totally different philosophy to you. I thought they were looking less for originality and more rearrangment.
> 
> ...


Hi Jono! Feel free to post  Or message me if you like.


----------



## Jono (Sep 2, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> Hi Jono! Feel free to post  Or message me if you like.


Thanks Adam

A totally different vibe....http://indi.com/9636c


----------



## NoamL (Sep 2, 2017)

Jono said:


> Thanks Adam
> 
> A totally different vibe....http://indi.com/9636c



I really dig the idea behind your version Jono. But maybe the drums are too present in the mono mix especially at the end. This is still really creative and fun!


----------



## Jono (Sep 2, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I really dig the idea behind your version Jono. But maybe the drums are too present in the mono mix especially at the end. This is still really creative and fun!


Thanks man...I blame Satnam


----------

